# Choosing the right mesh count..



## spoilsofvictory (Mar 6, 2017)

Im printing a one color image with lots of detail, and also some solid lines. I tried 110 but im losing detail because too much ink is coming through. I was thinking about trying 200, but i read that you cant get solid lines with it. Should i try 156 maybe?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Light or dark garments?
Are you print/flash/printing?
Plastisol or waterbase?

If light garments / dark ink waterbase, I wouldn't use anything less than 200.
If dark garments / white ink waterbase, I would use between 156 and 200; and print/flash/print


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

I have listed mesh count based on image and ink used. 


30 Mesh: Glitter or Crystallina
60 Mesh: Athletic Print (football jerseys for example)
86 Mesh: Heavy Ink on Dark Garments, Puff Ink, Plastisol Transfers
110 Mesh: Underbase for Heavy Block Letters or Artwork
156 Mesh: General Prints on Light Garments
196 Mesh: Multi-color Prints on Light Garments, Jackets
230 Mesh: Underbase for Simulated Process, Suede Ink
305 Mesh: Process Inks for Light Garments, Simulated Process Overprints


----------



## jcoh (Mar 13, 2017)

Make sure you have your exposure times dialed in, this has a huge part in holding the detail. You can get some pretty fine detail on lower mesh screens if your exposure times are correct. Without seeing the artwork I would say by your description that a 156 mesh would probably work.


----------



## spoilsofvictory (Mar 6, 2017)

jcoh said:


> Make sure you have your exposure times dialed in, this has a huge part in holding the detail. You can get some pretty fine detail on lower mesh screens if your exposure times are correct. Without seeing the artwork I would say by your description that a 156 mesh would probably work.


My screen shows all the detail. The problem is that too much ink is getting through.


----------



## spoilsofvictory (Mar 6, 2017)

NoXid said:


> Light or dark garments?
> Are you print/flash/printing?
> Plastisol or waterbase?
> 
> ...


Im doing black ink on white. Waterbased. Not flashing


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

spoilsofvictory said:


> Im doing black ink on white. Waterbased. Not flashing


Okay, that is going to be pretty thin/runny ink. Much of the generic advice you see online will be by default for Plastisol ink, so not applicable to what you are doing.

I would pickup a 200 screen and see how that works for you. It is what I prefer, but then I don't mind hitting the print twice if needed--which it probably would be on the first print, but probably not the second print.

I started out printing waterbase discharge with 156 screens. It worked fine for me. But with non-discharge dark waterbase inks I much prefer 200.

Try before you buy a bunch of any particular mesh, to ensure that it works well for you.


----------

